# Entertainer body



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

We're off to Banyan Tree tomorrow and have left getting the Entertainer Body until the last minute (for the buy one get one free spa vouchers). The shops we've tried to buy it in have said the 2010 / 2011 books are no longer on sale as they run from end March to end March...but we still need one as it will save a fortune even if we only use it once.

Does anybody know where I can still pick a 2010 / 2011 book up from?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Borders in Ibn Battuta or sometimes Spinneys also have them.

There is a massive bookshop on the top floor of Dubai Mall as well - you can try them as well.


----------

